# Install ROM straight from Bootloader?



## mthwdcn

I'm stuck in a boot loop and am getting this message when I do a hard reset with volume down/power:

SD Checking . . .
Loading . . . [PG32DAIG.zip]
No image!
Loading . . . [PG32DAIG.nbh]
No Image or wrong image!
Loading . . . [PG32IMG.zip]
No image!

When I try to install a nandroid backup from Clockwork Recovery, it reboots before successfully installing. It also cant mount the system, cache, or data.

Prior to this I was running LiquidSmooth 3.2 with no problems. I'm not really sure what is going on.

Can I install a ROM from the bootloader? I'm not really worried about losing information, I just need a functioning phone. Please help, Thanks!


----------



## fc127

mthwdcn said:


> I'm stuck in a boot loop and am getting this message when I do a hard reset with volume down/power:
> 
> SD Checking . . .
> Loading . . . [PG32DAIG.zip]
> No image!
> Loading . . . [PG32DAIG.nbh]
> No Image or wrong image!
> Loading . . . [PG32IMG.zip]
> No image!
> 
> When I try to install a nandroid backup from Clockwork Recovery, it reboots before successfully installing. It also cant mount the system, cache, or data.
> 
> Prior to this I was running LiquidSmooth 3.2 with no problems. I'm not really sure what is going on.
> 
> Can I install a ROM from the bootloader? I'm not really worried about losing information, I just need a functioning phone. Please help, Thanks!


I am on my phone so I cant link you to it, but in this forums you should be able to get the stock ruu to place on your SD card. Follow the directions carefully. You will need to rename the file properly. It will take you back to stock unrooted.

Edit: http://www.multiupload.com/73VYN7C9J0

Dl this, rename to PG32IMG.zip and it should update automatically.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## mthwdcn

Downloading it now. I will rename it and put it on the SD card. Will the phone automatically detect it on reboot? Is there something else I need to do from the bootloader?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## fc127

Yes, the phone will detect it when in the bootloader. You will need to confirm the update once it is loaded.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## mthwdcn

That file has consistently gotten stuck at 53.5MB downloaded. I haven't successfully been able to try this yet. Is there anywhere else to find this?


----------



## fc127

That I don't know... Let me look.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## fc127

Try this; http://www.multiupload.com/NBIGM5VPZ1

This is the ruu for the newest release. Same procedure as before.

Edit: be careful what you flash after this. I don't know how many roms are using the new system...

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## mthwdcn

Thanks for your help so far. I had to put my SD card in my old droid to transfer the RUU to it since I couldn't even mount my SD card without my phone rebooting.



fc127 said:


> Edit: be careful what you flash after this. I don't know how many roms are using the new system...


Can you explain this. Will I have to re-root my phone?


----------



## mthwdcn

fc127 said:


> Try this; http://www.multiupload.com/NBIGM5VPZ1
> 
> This is the ruu for the newest release. Same procedure as before.
> 
> Edit: be careful what you flash after this. I don't know how many roms are using the new system...
> 
> Sent from my DInc2


Did this, now it says:

Parsing . . . [IMG32.zip]

then it returns to HBoot.

Thank you so much for your help. I figure if it boots to HBoot we can get it figured out, I just don't know much beyond rooting and flashing ROMs. This whole mess came out of the blue. It was working fine this morning, then it locked up and I had to do a battery pull, now this...


----------



## fc127

It should be PG32IMG

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## mthwdcn

fc127 said:


> It should be PG32IMG
> 
> Sent from my DInc2


it is indeed, typed it wrong from memory


----------



## mthwdcn

I wonder if the fact the froyo RUU is 306MB, and the other is 28 has something to do with this not working?


----------



## fc127

It still didint work?

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## fc127

Try this. This is the original file I was trying to get you to use.

LINK

The MD5 should be: 30CB90E5C7C5F5ECB8A618FBBBDEA06D

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## mthwdcn

That worked.

Perry the Platypus, you are a saint!

I tried that first multiupload link like 10 times on different machines and browsers. It got suck at 53mb every time. That last link you sent did the trick.

Thanks again.


----------



## fc127

Good, so you are up and running again? Glad to help.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## mthwdcn

Yep. Thanks again!


----------

